# Garden city beach



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

I was at garden city beach for the first time in about a year and a half the beach seems much shallower and flatter is it from replenishment and how has it affected fishing


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

We use to fish the rocks near the shore during high tide. Lots of fish but now they are gone pot luck.......
Kim

PS- Still better there than up towards Myrtle Beach on some days.............


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Alot of what happened is from restoration 1st time they did it right after they got done another storm came and washed all new sand out then they done them again I fish just North of Garden City In a campground and it is very flat and shallow real bad at Low tide


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They were doing it May 2019 down to the Georgetown County line just shy of about Yucca Ave. Fish Yucca and south if possible. There was even a visible bar last time I was down there.


----------

